

Who Killed the Disneyland Dream? - rmah
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/26/opinion/26rich.html

======
Umalu
Interesting if somewhat unfocused think-piece. What struck me is how forward-
looking we were in 1956; Tomorrowland's vision of a future in space looked so
clear back then. What would we put in Tomorrowland today?

~~~
edge17
that made me laugh. I remember when the years 2000 was the future. everyone
was supposed to be in flying cars by now.

